
Mark Cuban: Don't keep stupid people quiet – I want to know who the morons are - dctoedt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/early-lead/wp/2014/05/22/mark-cuban-goes-full-mark-cuban-talks-about-donald-sterling-his-own-prejudices/
======
lotsofmangos
Reminds me of a quote from the German general, Kurt von Hammerstein-Equord.

 _" I divide my officers into four groups. There are clever, diligent, stupid,
and lazy officers. Usually two characteristics are combined. Some are clever
and diligent -- their place is the General Staff. The next lot are stupid and
lazy -- they make up 90 percent of every army and are suited to routine
duties. Anyone who is both clever and lazy is qualified for the highest
leadership duties, because he possesses the intellectual clarity and the
composure necessary for difficult decisions. One must beware of anyone who is
stupid and diligent -- he must not be entrusted with any responsibility
because he will always cause only mischief."_

I tend to use this quote whenever people try and insist that 100% employment
is a good idea. But in the current context, sure, spotting diligent morons
like Sterling is useful, but you really shouldn't keep them on as the damage
they can do far outweighs any potential benefit of being nice to make it
easier to spot more morons.

Also, if someone is having trouble finding the morons in the first place, they
need to review their methods.

------
bryanlarsen
"If I see a black kid in a hoodie on my side of the street, I’ll move to the
other side of the street. If I see a white guy with a shaved head and tattoos,
I’ll move back to the other side of the street."

This quote is hard to parse. Is it a simple "I avoid black kids in hoodies and
white guys with shaved heads and tattoos" or does it say that if he sees a guy
with a shaved head and tattoos, he'll move back onto the side of the street
with the black kids in hoodies?

~~~
hkmurakami
The "back" suggests that it's your latter interpretation.

------
devindotcom
If anyone has been keeping stupid people quiet, they haven't been doing it
very well.

